# Want to start RCS tank - Advice wanted



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I plan on starting a 10 gallon RCS tank with plants.
I am surprised there is no sticky on the subject so I am looking for advice on what I plan to do.
Hopefully Epicfish will chime in.
Substrate: EcoComplete
Mopani wood branch and maybe a rock in the center. >> Do RCS's need the Montmorillonite rock recommended for CRS?
Plants: Riccia, Peacock moss, HC, Blyxa japonica
Lighting: 36 watt CF and no CO2
Food: Cyclop-eeze, Ocean Nutrition formula 2, blanched zucchini and spinach.
Fish: Albino cory, pair of red swords, pair of variatus and maybe a betta.
Water Temp: 76F to 78F
My water is soft so I will be adding calcium and magnesium to boost GH and Alkaline Buffer to boost KH. I can do calcium/magnesium sulfate powder or ElectroRight (by Aquarium Pharm) which is liquid calcium/magnesium chloride. Would the ElectroRight be OK? It has no potassium so I'd had to dose potassium sulfate.
Ferts: Flourish and Excel >>>> would these be OK?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Newt. I have a number of small tanks w/ shrimp (3 x 10g's and 1 x 6g) so thought I would share some of my experience.

RCS are quite hardy and you should be fine w/ your water parameters. I keep mine in both tap (moderate hardness and kH)and RO w/ Seachem Equilibrium w/ no issues. I also dose the full line of Seachem liquid ferts (including XL) w/ no ill effects--definitely don't overdo it though.

My one suggestion would be to keep them in a tank by themselves w/out fish. I have kept mine in tanks w/ a few small fish successfully but invariably the fish eat the babies and keep the shrimp in hiding. I have found the tanks much more enjoyable (IMO) w/ only the shrimp as they are much more outgoing.

Good luck!

-Roy


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

fish would love to eat there fry unless you think your tank is big enough for them to run and hide


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

to me, the most important plant you need is moss, any kind of moss. the baby shrimp can hide in the moss. Cherry shrimps are very hardy. I use plain tap water.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, All.
I get the NO fish.
What about the ElectroRight instead of dry GH booster? This is my biigest concern>>>Ca/Mg chloride vs sulfate.
I will have moss growing on bogwood.


----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

Small fish are fine, I have 4 CPD's and 15 mature RCS and they are both reproducing outrageously. I would suggest a bunch of plants for the young ones to hide in. I dont have any moss, at all, just a bunch of water wisteria and they love it since the leaves are quite fine.

I dose with both flourish and excel and they dont mind at all. I just make sure that i dont over dose on the flourish since it does contain a bit of copper in it. I have hard water so I dont know about the effects of ElectroRight. But they are tolerant of a wide range of water conditions.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

cherries dont even need GH boosters. I've seen them breed in water with GH-1 and KH-1.

Just keep the water parameters stable and you're good.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

same with PH on cherry...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Boosting the GH and KH was more for the plants not the shrimp. My water is 7ppm GH and <1dKH.

>>>Do RCS's need the Montmorillonite rock recommended for CRS?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

RCS do not need the rock. They should be able to flourish in the same conditions as your plants so I would just adjust as necessary for the plants.

Good luck.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I decided to go with Flourite Blank Sand instead of EcoComplete.

Another question>>>>> What should i use for a sponge filter in the inlet of my HOB. I will be using a Penguin 125 or a 150. The 125 has a round intake tube but the 150 has a square/rectangular intake???? 
I typically shop online at ThatPetPlace and DrsFosterSmith


----------

